# Gold / Bazaar Questions



## Siberys (May 4, 2011)

First of all, I very recently got a copper subscription. As I understand it, I'm supposed to receive 20 gold  upon subscribing, but it doesn't seem that I have. Does that come with the first 'paycheck'?

Secondly, I was planning on getting the name color-change; is that permanent, or does it only last for such-and-such a period?

Thanks!


----------



## Siberys (May 13, 2011)

Well, it's been a while, so I think a bump is in order.

This isn't a particularly pressing matter, but the 20 gold bonus is one of the things that won me on a sub (besides WotBS, of course), so I'd rather like to know.

Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, missed this one.

I'll check into it and see how it's supposed to work.


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2011)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION] I received a message which says:

_Hello jonesy,

You have Earned 5 Gold Pieces for a new Paycheck.

Full details may be found on your transaction log.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/credits.php?u=10324
Have a nice day!
_

Couple of problems. First, the 'transaction log' it takes me to is just the regular gold page. Second, it still says that I have 0 gold. Third, even if I had gold the bazaar options seem to be off (disabled?). Fourth, I think I should have 10 gold by now?


----------



## Siberys (May 21, 2011)

FWIW, I also got a 5 gold paycheck. Mine seems to be working properly, but the issue re: the bonus gold does not appear to have been covered.


----------



## jonesy (May 24, 2011)

Any updates on this? Is the gold system currently working?


----------



## Siberys (Jun 1, 2011)

Still curious about this. :/


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 1, 2011)

Everyone who is interested in learning how to make quick and easy gp on this forum is invited to donate 2 gp to me. 

After I receive your donation, I will reveal the secret to you on how you can make BIG GOLD with relatively no effort. 

[sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Nikosandros (Jun 2, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Everyone who is interested in learning how to make quick and easy gp on this forum is invited to donate 2 gp to me.
> 
> After I receive your donation, I will reveal the secret to you on how you can make BIG GOLD with relatively no effort.



I also have  a method. While it is less remunerative, it might be easier to implement. And I'm only asking 1 gp to reveal it...


----------



## jonesy (Jun 2, 2011)

TarionzCousin said:


> Everyone who is interested in learning how to make quick and easy gp on this forum is invited to donate 2 gp to me.
> 
> After I receive your donation, I will reveal the secret to you on how you can make BIG GOLD with relatively no effort.





Nikosandros said:


> I also have  a method. While it is less remunerative, it might be easier to implement. And I'm only asking 1 gp to reveal it...



That's all fine and good. 

But you'll notice the problem is I don't have any to begin with because the system doesn't seem to be working. So, if you could first give me a little to experiment on I could figure this out. 500 gold from both of you would suffice nicely.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure it out.  The code is friggin' arcane!


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 2, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I'm still trying to figure it out.  The code is friggin' arcane!



Programmers do that on purpose so you'll have to hire them to figure it out.


----------



## Siberys (Jun 13, 2011)

Any luck on the arcane code?


----------



## jonesy (Jun 17, 2011)

Not rushing you, but the same thing happened again. I got the pm for the paycheck, but I have 0 gold.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 18, 2011)

I really can't figure it out.  It's freaky.  Everything looks like it *should* be working.

I'll remove it from the description of the subscription, and manually credit anyone who wants gold who subscribed after the description appeared there (fortunately, that was only a month or so ago).


----------



## jonesy (Jun 18, 2011)

Remember back when you had to bring people up to 0 gold from negative, so they could try the card game? Could that have caused it?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 18, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Remember back when you had to bring people up to 0 gold from negative, so they could try the card game? Could that have caused it?




No.  Nothing to do with that.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Jun 18, 2011)

I was wondering why I was still at 0 gold even after I plonked down for my silver subscription.  That would explain it!  So could I trouble you for my 30 gp signing bonus?


----------



## aurance (Jun 18, 2011)

Was I supposed to get 20 gp for signing? If you're able to send me some it'd be nice, if not no biggie...


----------



## Siberys (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, please. Thanks.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 17, 2011)

Morrus said:


> I'll remove it from the description of the subscription, and manually credit anyone who wants gold who subscribed after the description appeared there (fortunately, that was only a month or so ago).



So, anyways, I just got another one of those messages.

Could I bother you for 20gp, please? I'd like to purchase a thingy from the bazaar.


----------



## Siberys (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay... I got another paycheck today, which means I had 20 gold to get a username change, which is what I wanted all along. In the dialogue to set the various styles, I put #006699 for the color, so my username would look like this;

*Siberys*

As you can see, bold worked, but the color didn't.

Can I have the color set as I wanted it? And if that isn't possible, can I have my username set to White?

Thanks.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 18, 2011)

Siberys said:


> Okay... I got another paycheck today, which means I had 20 gold to get a username change, which is what I wanted all along. In the dialogue to set the various styles, I put #006699 for the color, so my username would look like this;
> 
> *Siberys*
> 
> ...



For subscribers, there used to be a place where you checked a box or something to display your "metal." As a copper subscriber, your name would be copper-colored.

I don't know if that is still only optional, though.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, it is under groups or something. I cannot find it now. 

I used some of my initial gold to change my name to bright yellow, but the copper subscription overrode it.


----------



## Siberys (Aug 18, 2011)

Ah, I see. So that's why my name is orange.

Nevermind then. Hopefully, when/if my sub runs out the color will be right.

Thanks.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 18, 2011)

Siberys said:


> Hopefully, when/if my sub runs out the color will be right.



Looking at the source code for this page, and your name in particular, it says:



> <span style="font-weight:bold; color:#006699 "><font color="#C35817">Siberys</font></span>




The colour you selected is there, it is just overridden by #C35817, which is the Copper Subscription colour. As Dice4Hire said.


----------



## Siberys (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, good then. Thanks!

I should have thought to look at the source.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime (Aug 23, 2011)

Not that it matters, but I still get the monthly notices of subscription  gold but I do not think my balance changes.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Odd I get the messages and the gold. Only 10 away from my Bag of Holding - 

OH Happy Day!!!

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I got that 10gp and the bag of holding. 

I also got 4 other pm's giving me 10gp in addition to the first - all at the same time. So I am 40gp over what I should be at(0gp) if you wish to fix it.

HM


----------

